# Headlight adjustment for continental driving



## Mk3ultra (May 8, 2016)

Hi all, just wondering what the best approach is for the Led headlights (non matrix)? Is it a dealer coding adjustment on our cars or something that can be done mechanically under the bonnet?

Thanks


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Standing at Audi says, just change country and with the navi/gps data, the headlights will change their shape from LHD to RHD etc


----------



## jjosh (Oct 13, 2013)

ManuTT said:


> Standing at Audi says, just change country and with the navi/gps data, the headlights will change their shape from LHD to RHD etc


If this is true - bravo. Although sounds *exactly* like the sort of tosh that I fully expect to hear at the Stealers!

Maybe too many bad experiences with salespeople in the past has made me over-cynical!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I never tried it yet...I know the with xenon wasn't possible because there was a mechanical difference insieme the headlight..someone put stickers on the screen to avoid dazzling other cars..
But know led can deactivate some of them using the same lens since the full beam is activated from other led..
Even headlights are the same for different countries so, just try!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I know it's a bit old fashioned, but I've RTFM [smiley=book2.gif] 
which says that no adjustment is necessary as the headlights are designed for use when driving on the left or right. 

That explains the absence of the kick up to the left as on previous headlamps on a RHD car.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Guys, I can't say about the system on your cars, but on my 2016 A6 with LED's there's a RHD option in the MMI system. I change the MPH to KPH, miles to kms and lights to Drive on the right.

VT


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

because you have to drive normally and change country! once there they'll auto adjust! that's what the manual means


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I've checked the beam on my non-Matrix LED headlamps this morning and the beam is simply flat. The common "kick up" to the left is absent. This is the part of the beam that's blocked by 'beam adjusters' whether they be in the headlamp or a stick-on patch.

Hence the bit in the manual about lights and driving abroad that says, _"no adjustment is necessary as the headlights are designed for use when driving on the left or right"_ is correct for the non-Matrix headlamps.

That statement is also correct for the Matrix LED headlamps but neglects to add that only the Matrix lamps use inputs from the camera and nav system to achieve this amongst other functions.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Also normal led can change the beam so will become flat when you change country


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Drove in France last summer, extensively at night, no issues or flashes from other drivers, etc.

No adjustments to Matrix LED, so should be good.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Useful information.


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

Reviving an old thread…. I drove 100 miles on the autoroute in France last night and must have been flashed from the other side a dozen times. Not convinced my LEDs have adjusted themselves. Anyone know how to check? (It would be nice if the MMI popped up a message)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

100% sure that with Matrix, headlight must auto-adjust according to GPS data. I guess it should be the same for LED, but not tested personally. is your TT equipped with led or xenon?


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

Mine is LED (not matrix) 



kevin#34 said:


> 100% sure that with Matrix, headlight must auto-adjust according to GPS data. I guess it should be the same for LED, but not tested personally. is your TT equipped with led or xenon?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

the electronic (DVD) owner's manual I have says there is no need to adjust the beam when traveling in RH or LH countries, but does not specify if this is for just Matrix-Led, or even for std Led


----------



## quasijones (Nov 28, 2021)

Oddly, on 200 miles of autoroute back to the tunnel last night I didn’t get flashed once. Maybe I was imagining it…


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Headlights haven't needed adjusting for years.
The old bulb lights used to point down and left to highlight the kerb but modern lights have a much more even spread of beam.


----------



## ukdiceman (Aug 16, 2010)

read the manual, mine says no adjustment needed. Took mine to France earlier in the year, no issues at all.
Manual says:-

Headlight dip settings for driving at home and abroad1)
If you drive a right-hand drive vehicle in a lefthand drive country, or vice versa, it is not necessary to adjust the headlights, as they are designed for use when driving on the left or right


----------

